# Delcam ArtCAM 2010 Pro Service Pack 4.0 (x86/x64)



## cadnet (3 أبريل 2011)

احد جرب هذه النسخة وهي منتشرة في المنتديات الاجنبية - ارجو من لدية خط سريع ويحب ان يجرب ان يخبرنا هل هية كاملة علما ان المواقع الروسية تضع صورة توضح فيها ان النسخة كاملة 

Delcam ArtCAM 2010 Pro Service Pack 4.0 (x86/x64)

Delcam ArtCAM 2010 Pro Service Pack 4.0 (x86/x64) | 1.93 GB
Software solution for spatial modeling / machining, which allows you to automatically generate a virtual three-dimensional models from 2D drawings and elaborate on them control programs for CNC machine tools.


About Delcam plc

The company Delcam plc - a world leader in CAD engineering and design for the purpose of modeling, fabrication and control of complex products and tooling. The software is used in various industries including automotive, aerospace, engineering and energy, manufacture of plastic products, glass, ceramics, rubber products, as well as different packaging for tasks ranging from conceptual design to manufacture master models and tooling . Formally, the company was founded in 1977 after initial development at Cambridge University. The team purchased the company in 1989, and in 1997 the company became a public company. The company currently has over 400 employees worldwide, half of the staff is in England.

About Delcam ArtCAM

Delcam ArtCAM offers powerful, easy-to-use set of modeling tools, which gives the designer freedom to create complex spatial reliefs. ArtCAM embodies ideas into finished products much faster than is possible using conventional techniques. ArtCAM cope, even in cases where previously required manual refinement.

Creating 2D elements

ArtCAM allows you to create a relief with the use of imported vector or bitmap images created in any graphics editor. In addition, ArtCAM has its own set of tools for creating and editing vector and bitmap images.

Create a 3D model

ArtCAM allows you to create complex three-dimensional model of vectors and bitmap. Extensive simulation options allow you to create weave, texture, elements of extrusion and letters of constant height. Interactive tools of the sculptor in ArtCAM allow you to change a volumetric model in real time, allowing to achieve the effect of "manual" work.

Machining strategy

ArtCAM Pro is flexible machining strategies, which are rapid, accurate, and, most importantly, very reliable. Are such strategies machining, both 2D sample processing on the profile, the processing matrix / punch engraving. ArtCAM also allows you to handle the edge or do engraving on the midline, creating a simulation of hand-engraving.

Management software can easily create, save and edit. ArtCAM has a wide range of highly effective strategies for treatment in its database, which minimizes the time of preparation of CM and shorten the duration of treatment on the machine.


DOWNLOAD

http://www.fileserve.com/file/STNApx8/arca10sp43b6b.part1.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/mBaZ5DT/arca10sp43b6b.part2.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/Ge59ydD/arca10sp43b6b.part3.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/hf3wHkx/arca10sp43b6b.part4.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/cdmEnCC/arca10sp43b6b.part5.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/49JKS9K/arca10sp43b6b.part6.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/gNp7kTf/arca10sp43b6b.part7.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/BX8kBFk/arca10sp43b6b.part8.rar

http://www.filesonic.com/file/463303781/arca10sp43b6b.part1.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/463302881/arca10sp43b6b.part2.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/463312481/arca10sp43b6b.part3.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/463314221/arca10sp43b6b.part4.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/463314391/arca10sp43b6b.part5.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/463318141/arca10sp43b6b.part6.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/463320031/arca10sp43b6b.part7.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/463312501/arca10sp43b6b.part8.rar


----------



## عصام حمامي (4 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أخي الكريم جزاك الله كل خير ولكن الروابط غير صالحة
و أريد أن أعلم ماذا تقصد x86 x64 حتى أتأكد أتي فهمتها بشكل صحيح (نسخة الويندوز)
و تقبل تحاتي


----------



## cadnet (4 أبريل 2011)

للعلم اخي اني لم استطع تحميل لكبر البرنامج اعتقد x86 x64 هو نظام الوندوز علما ان بعض المواقع الروسية واضعة الصورة التي يوضح فية ان البرنامج مسجل فلا اعلم هل هو كامل وقد طلبت من اصحاب الخط السريع ان يخبرونا بالنتائج 
تحياتي


----------

